# New Arrival - Fortis B-42 Marine Master



## Jonmurgie

Arrived a few weeks early so a bit of a surprise for me this morning...































































































































I still need to sort out a strap that fits (shan't bother cutting the OEM rubber) and fortunately I managed to snaffle up a bracelet over the weekend so hopefully that will arrive in the week 

Did snap a couple of wrist shots with it 'balanced' on there to give an idea of size on my 6.75" wrist... it's pretty big this one!



















Haven't had a good look/feel yet but first impressions are the case is beautifully made and finished, bezel turns confidently and smoothly, dial is a little busy with so many numbers but at the same time should be easy to read. AR coating is lovely, blue tint from certain angles and at others the crystal just vanishes... I can see this one being easy to smudge though.

Possibly the best/nicest Fortis in the range IMO taking price into consideration as well :-!


----------



## cuckoo4watches

outstanding pics and presentation!
congrats on a beauty of a watch!!!


----------



## slb

Congrat's!
And great job on the pix :-!


----------



## sjaakb

Beautiful! Good luck!


----------



## dogdoc97

enjoy! dogdoc


----------



## jaypee

Great pics! Congratulations :-!


----------



## stew77

*Wow...fantastic pics of your beautiful new B-42 MarineMaster.*

*This one still sets the standard for incredible dial legibility!!*

*Thanks for sharing and Congrats!!*


----------



## rubberlogic

nice! :-!
Congrats!


----------



## Dimitris

Congrats Jon for this fantastic watch.
I agree that MM is the best contemporary Fortis.
Nice photos. :-!

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## Jonmurgie

Cheers guys 

Well the bracelet for this arrived yesterday so I was at last able to have a play and try the thing on properly! First was to remove the rubber strap (which looks like it would fit a 10" wrist!!) so I took the chance to just thrown on a nato for a moment... works quite well on that I think:



















So off with the nato and then on with the bracelet.... now let me just say that I'm pretty confident when it comes to swapping straps/bracelets and resizing them etc. but this one too me an AGE to get fitted to the watch, it ain't coming off again I can tell you that! The screws are really nice, easy to use etc. but the tubes used for the lugs only have a screw one end, the other is prevented form turning with a notch in lug hole and a crimp in the tube... all good and well but when you're trying to feed the tube in through a rather tight bracelet and line things up it's next to impossible to TURN the tube to get the notch in the crimp in the right place without having a screw slot on it!!

But I got there in the end and all I can say is WOW WOW WOW!! The bracelet MAKES this watch IMO, it was nice before but with the bracelet it's a stunning piece with an almighty bit of heft behind it. I'm still undecided as to whether it's too big for me personally but there is no denying the watch looks great:





































Then there's the lume... stunning, and blue too! This is my first watch with blue lume and it's rather cool... love the lumed numbers... I can see I may just have to get a full lume dial version just for the hell of it ;-)




























To sum up, I think with the bracelet this watch punches above it's weight... even at the UK price. Rated at 200m but tested to 250m even with the push in crown, easy as you like to read, amazing lume, beautiful case/finish and a little kudos to the involvement with the International Space Station.. a winner in my book :-!


----------



## stew77

Hey Jon,

Thanks for the sweet update and excellent photos of the MarineMaster on the Nato and, of course, the wonderful stainless steel bracelet!!:-!

I was lucky enough to pick up a preowned B-42 MarineMaster myself earlier this week (lucky for me already on the stainless steel bracelet and at a price I couldn't resist).

I agree with your comments 100%, IMO the stainless steel bracelet absolutely makes this watch!!! Even though the bracelet is only a 20mm lug width, it's the fine details of the bracelet construction and the very tight tolerances in the link-to-link construction that make this one great...very comfortable and "classic".

...and I agree...these MarineMasters have fantastic LUME...a full lume dial model is definitely on my want list of watches I'd like to own.

Again, big congrats on yours...and wear it in good health!!

Here's a few shots of mine received this week as well: (Classic Fortis!!!)


----------



## slb

Great pix guys!
Blue lume rocks!

Jon - are you interested in selling the rubber strap?
I've got an almost 8" wrist, and I'd love to get one - if I can afford it :-!


----------



## Ryan Alden

great review, Jon. and nice shot.

enjoy and wear it well :-!


----------



## MatTCTM

Very Nice watch...


----------



## Crusher

Awesome!! Congrats! Love the unboxing pics. Blue lume looks great :-!


----------



## J.D.

That is a very nice watch, and the quality of your photos is excellent. |>


----------



## Tristan17

very impressive photos! :-!


----------



## a90b3

nice, congrats on the great pick-up!

long-time fortis fan here and just recently pulled the trigger on the same model- 
b42 marinemaster on rubberstrap.

can't wait to get it on monday!


----------



## OILMAN

very nice watch!


----------



## ceratos

Welcome to the club


----------



## nonde

A great watch, congratulations. It was one of my possible choices but at the end i bought the B42 official cosmonauts chrono.

Best regards


----------



## VWGTI

Your photos are gorgeous!


----------



## ckhouse80

i prefer the white dial


----------

